# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الجمعة 10  يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*    
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يلعب مباراة للتاريخ ويخسر من البايرن بهدفين


ضمنَ فعاليات المعسكر التدريبي لبطل اوروبا فريق بايرن ميونخ في دولة قطر، تمكنَ  الفريق البافاري من الفوز على نظيره السوداني فريق المريخ بـهدفين نظيفين ، وذلك في  مواجهة جماهيرة حاشدة شهدها ملعب السد الرياضي في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة .

وكان مهاجم الفريق البافاري الواعد جوليان جرين قد افتتح التسجيل لفريق بايرن  ميونخ في الدقيقة 34، وذلك بعد عرضية من أقصى الرواق الأيسر لمنطقة جزاء المريخ  أطلقها ماريو جوتسه، ليستقبلها جرين ويحولها مباشرة في الزاوية اليمنى لمرمى أكرم  الهادي .
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، تمكنَ كلاوديو بيتزارو من تعزيز النتيجة بالهدف الثاني  عن طريق عرضية نحو عمق منطقة الجزاء، استلمها ماريو ماندجوكيتش وهيئها لكلاديو  بيتزارو على خط منطقة جزاء المريخ، ليحولها بيتزارو مباشرة في شباك مرمى المريخ،  معلناً عن هدف البايرن الثاني في الدقيقة 53.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*آل محمود: مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ رسالة سلام من قطر لأهل  دارفور

شرّف مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الودية والتاريخية والتي أُقيمت مساء الامس على ملعب الدوحة الشيخ حمد بن ناصر وزير الدولة القطري والدكتور التيجاني  السيسي، رئيس السلطة الإقليمية لدارفور والدكتور أمين حسن عمر رئيس مكتب متابعة  سلام دارفور 

بالسودان أنجليكا شتورز، سفيرة جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية لدى دولة قطر  والدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ السوداني والسيد عبد الدائم علي بشير القائم  بأعمال السفارة السودانية في قطر ومسئولو الناديين وعدد من أقطاب المريخ وجمهور  غفير ضاقت به مدرجات استاد جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد. وقد تم بين شوطي المباراة تكريم  سعادة السيد أحمد بن عبدالله آل محمود لحضوره ورعايته للمباراة، حيث قدم له سعادة  الدكتور التيجاني السيسي درع نادي المريخ.
وقال السيسي بهذه المناسبة إن تكريم سعادة آل محمود، هو تكريم من كل أهل  السودان لسعادته.  كما قدم الدكتور جمال الوالي درع نادي المريخ أيضا لكل من سعادة  الشيخ حمد بن ناصر وسعادة السفيرة الألمانية لدى الدولة والاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم  ممثلا في السيد منصور الأنصاري مدير المنتخبات. كما تبادل كل من الوالي والسيد  بنجما هيونس مسئول التسويق بنادي بايرن ميونخ الدروع بهذه المناسبة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مجلس المريخ يقاضي قناة النيلين

قرر مجلس أدارة نادي المريخ مقاطعة قناة النيلين الفضائية   لتجاوزها  على حقه الادبي والقانوني فى بث مباراة المريخ  وبايرين ميونيخ الالماني الوديه  مساء الخميس فى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة , بعد ان تعاقد نادي  المريخ والشركة  المنظمة للمباراة (بافاريا) مع قناة 
الشروق الفضائية  بشكل حصري لنقل المباراة وتم الاتفاق على ذلك  .الا ان  قناة النيلين قامت باللتفاف حول التعاقد وقامت ببث المباراة  فى تحدي واضح لحقوق  البث الفضائي ولحقوق المريخ . عليه  فان  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قرر مقاطعة  القناة  تماما ويشمل الامر نقل مباريات المريخ فى اي منشط  او اجراء مقابلة  مع اي  من منسوبي نادي المريخ , كما يهيب مجلس الادارة بكل جماهير المريخ مقاطعة القناة    والتى سوف يتخذ ضدها الاجراءات القنانونية اللازمة حفاظا على مكتسبات نادي  المريخ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*موقع الفيفا : أداء المريخ أجبر مدرب الباير على تغيير طريقة  لعبه

اوضح  الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) بان المريخ قدم الى جانب  بايرين ميونيخ الالماني مباراة جيده من الجانبين , وان المدرب الالماني كروجر فاجاء  الجميع ولم يكرن الى اللعب الدفاعي كما كان متوقع  بل  خاض المباراة بطريقة مفتوحه  , واشاد الموقع بالحارس اكرم الهادي , كما اكد بان  تمركز لاعبي المريخ الجيد فى خط الدفاع قاد المدرب غوارديولا  الى تغير طريقة اللعب  بالدفع بالفرنسي ريبيري الى الجهة اليسري واعتمد فى صناعة اللعب على القائد فليب  لام .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر : قدمنا أنفسنا بشكل جيد أمام أبطال العالم



أشاد الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ بمستوى فريقه أمام بايرن ميونخ  الألماني بطل أوروبا والعالم في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع الطرفين مساء الامس على ملعب  جاسم بن حمد بالدوحة وقال كروجر إن الأحمر صمود الأحمر في الدقائق الأولى منح  اللاعبين الثقة وأفاد كروجر أنه لعب أمام أفضل فريق في  العالم وكان يتوقع قبول الخسارة أمامه بعددية وافرة من الاهداف الا انه رأى أن  اللاعبين قدموا أداءً جيداً في اللقاء وقال كروجر إن الأحمر استفاد كثيراً من  الناحية الفنية من المواجهة بعد اشراكه لأكبر عدد من اللاعبين في المواجهة خاصة وأن  فترة الاعداد كانت قصيرة جداً ولذلك أردت أن أدفع بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين في  المباراة واراحة البعض الآخر.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الهلال يشكل لجنة للتحقيق مع مهاجمه بكري المدينة بسبب ظهوره  في مقاطع باليوتيوب

قرر نادي الهلال مساء اليوم تكوين لجنة تحقيق مع مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة  وذلك بخصوص ما تردد بشأنه في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي الإليكترونية.وأكد رئيس لجنة كرة القدم بنادي الهلال السوداني عاطف النور في تصريحات مساء  اليوم: إدارة الرياضة ” القطاع الرياضي” طلبت رفع توصية للأمانة العامة بخصوص ما  ورد بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعي على صلة بلاعب فريق كرة القدم بكري عبد القادر .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*برنامج الدورة الأولى لدوري والى الدين للشباب تحت 23 سنة  (الرديف)

أصدرت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم برنامج الدورة الأولى لدوري والي الدين للشباب تحت سن 23 سنة وحددت  اليوم السابع عشر من شهر يناير بداية انطلاقة المنافسة حيث جاء البرنامج علي النحو  التالي :
الأسبوع الأول : يوم 17/1/2014م :  المريخ الفاشر و الهلال الخرطوم بملعب الفاشر و النيل الحصاحيصا و الاتحاد مدني  بملعب الحصاحيصا و النسور الخرطوم و الرابطة كوستي بملعب الخرطوم و المريخ الخرطوم  و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب الخرطوم .
يوم 18/1/2014م : الهلال الفاشر و الخرطوم  الوطني بملعب الفاشر .
يوم 22/1/2014م : الأهلي عطبرة و الأهلي  شندي بملعب عطبرة .
يوم 23/1/2014م : الأمل عطبرة و الأهلي  الخرطوم بملعب عطبرة .
الأسبوع الثاني : يوم 20/1/2014م :  المريخ الفاشر و الخرطوم الوطني بملعب الفاشر .
يوم 21/1/2014م : الهلال الفاشر و الهلال  الخرطوم بملعب الفاشر .
يوم 24/1/2014م : الاتحاد مدني و الرابطة  كوستي بملعب مدني .
يوم 24/1/2014م : النيل الحصاحيصا و  الهلال كادوقلي بملعب الحصاحيصا .
يوم 24/1/2014م : النسور الخرطوم و المريخ  الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم .        
يوم 25/1/2014م : الأهلي عطبرة و الأهلي  الخرطوم بملعب عطبرة .
يوم 26/1/2014م : الأمل عطبرة و الأهلي  شندي بملعب عطبرة .
الأسبوع الثالث : يوم 31/1/2014م :  الأهلي الخرطوم و الرابطة كوستي بملعب الخرطوم و الأهلي شندي و النيل الحصاحيصا  بملعب شندي و الهلال الخرطوم و الأهلي عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم و الخرطوم الوطني و  الأمل عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم والاتحاد مدني والهلال كادوقلي بملعب مدني والمريخ  الخرطوم والمريخ الفاشر بملعب الخرطوم والنسور الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر بملعب  الخرطوم . علي أن يتم تحديد زمن مباريات الخرطوم حسب رؤية اللجنة المنظمة  .
* سيتم تحديد تواريخ المباريات من  الأسبوع الرابع وحتى الثالث عشر في وقت لاحق .
الأسبوع الرابع : الهلال الخرطوم و  الأمل عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم ، الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم ، المريخ  الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر بملعب الخرطوم ، النسور الخرطوم والمريخ الفاشر بملعب  الخرطوم ، الرابطة كوستي و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب كوستي ، الاتحاد مدني والأهلي شندي  بملعب مدني ، الأهلي الخرطوم و النيل الحصاحيصا بملعب الخرطوم .
الأسبوع الخامس : المريخ الخرطوم و  الأمل عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم ، الرابطة كوستي و المريخ الفاشر بملعب كوستي ، النيل  الحصاحيصا والأهلي عطبرة بملعب الحصاحيصا ، الاتحاد مدني والهلال الخرطوم بملعب  مدني ، الخرطوم الوطني و النسور الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم ، الهلال كادوقلي و الهلال  الفاشر بملعب كادوقلي ، الأهلي الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بملعب الخرطوم .

الأسبوع السادس :  الهلال الخرطوم  و الأهلي الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم ، الهلال الفاشر و النيل الحصاحيصا بملعب الفاشر ،  المريخ الفاشر و الاتحاد مدني بملعب الفاشر ، الأمل عطبرة و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب  عطبرة ، الأهلي عطبرة و النسور الخرطوم بملعب عطبرة ، الأهلي شندي و المريخ الخرطوم  بملعب شندي ، الرابطة كوستي و الخرطوم الوطني بملعب كوستي
الأسبوع السابع : الخرطوم الوطني و  الأهلي شندي بملعب الخرطوم ، الرابطة كوستي و الهلال الخرطوم بملعب كوستي ، الهلال  الفاشر و الاتحاد مدني بملعب الفاشر ، المريخ الفاشر و النيل الحصاحيصا بملعب  الفاشر ، الأهلي الخرطوم و المريخ الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم ، الأمل عطبرة و النسور  الخرطوم بملعب عطبرة ، الأهلي عطبرة و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب عطبرة .
الأسبوع الثامن : المريخ الخرطوم و  الأهلي عطبرة بملعب الخرطوم ، الأهلي الخرطوم و الهلال الفاشر بملعب الخرطوم ،  النيل الحصاحيصا و الرابطة كوستي بملعب الحصاحيصا ، الأهلي شندي و المريخ الفاشر  بملعب شندي ، الاتحاد مدني و الأمل عطبرة بملعب مدني ، الهلال كادوقلي و الخرطوم  الوطني بملعب كادوقلي ، النسور الخرطوم و الهلال الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم .  
الأسبوع التاسع : المريخ الخرطوم و  الرابطة كوستي بملعب الخرطوم ، الأهلي شندي و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب شندي ، النيل  الحصاحيصا و الهلال الخرطوم بملعب الحصاحيصا ، الخرطوم الوطني و الأهلي الخرطوم  بملعب الخرطوم ، الاتحاد مدني و النسور الخرطوم بملعب مدني ، المريخ الفاشر و  الأهلي عطبرة بملعب الفاشر ، الهلال الفاشر و الأمل عطبرة بملعب الفاشر  .
الأسبوع العاشر : الهلال الخرطوم و  الخرطوم الوطني بملعب الخرطوم ، المريخ الخرطوم و النيل الحصاحيصا بملعب الخرطوم ،  الأهلي الخرطوم و الاتحاد مدني بملعب الخرطوم ، المريخ الفاشر و الأمل عطبرة بملعب  الفاشر ، الهلال الفاشر و الأهلي عطبرة بملعب الفاشر ، الهلال كادوقلي و النسور  الخرطوم بملعب كادوقلي ، الرابطة كوستي و الأهلي شندي بملعب كوستي .
الأسبوع الحادي عشر: الهلال  الخرطوم و الهلال كادوقلي بملعب الخرطوم ، المريخ الخرطوم و الاتحاد مدني بملعب  الخرطوم ، النسور الخرطوم و الأهلي شندي بملعب الخرطوم ، الأهلي عطبرة و الأمل  عطبرة بملعب عطبرة ، الرابطة كوستي و الهلال الفاشر بملعب كوستي ، الأهلي الخرطوم و  المريخ الفاشر بملعب الخرطوم ، النيل الحصاحيصا و الخرطوم الوطني بملعب الحصاحيصا  .
الأسبوع الثاني عشر : المريخ  الفاشر و الهلال الفاشر بملعب الفاشر ، المريخ الخرطوم و الخرطوم الوطني بملعب  الخرطوم ، النيل الحصاحيصا و النسور الخرطوم بملعب الحصاحيصا ، الأمل عطبرة و  الرابطة كوستي بملعب عطبرة ، الأهلي شندي و الهلال الخرطوم بملعب شندي ، الهلال  كادوقلي و الأهلي الخرطوم بملعب كادوقلي ، الاتحاد مدني و الأهلي عطبرة بملعب مدني  .
الأسبوع الثالث عشر : الاتحاد مدني  و الخرطوم الوطني بملعب مدني ، النسور الخرطوم و الأهلي الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم ،  الهلال الخرطوم و المريخ الخرطوم بملعب الخرطوم ، الهلال كادوقلي والمريخ الفاشر  بملعب كادوقلي ، الأهلي عطبرة و الرابطة كوستي بملعب عطبرة ، الأهلي شندي و الهلال  الفاشر بملعب شندي ، الأمل عطبرة و النيل الحصاحيصا بملعب عطبرة.









*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مؤتمر تنويري للجنة التنسيقية لدوري والي الدين (الرديف)

تعقد اللجنة التنسيقية لدوري والي الدين  للشباب تحت سن 23 سنة مؤتمر صحفي يوم الاثنين 13 يناير المقبل عند الساعة الواحدة  والنصف ظهراً بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني للمؤتمرات بالمقر الرئيسي للاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم وذلك إيذاناً بإنطلاقة بطولة الدوري الرديف . هذا وقد وجهة الدعوة لكافة  الجهات المختصة والإعلام بجميع مسمياته لحضور هذا المؤتمر. 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*غوارديولا : لم اتوقع مشاهدة فريق افريقي بهذه القوة و الجمهور السوداني اعجبني صفق لاكرم 

ﺛﻤﻦ بيب غوارديولا المدير الفني لفريق بايرن ميونخ  الالماني ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻘﺐ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ  ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮﺍ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻹﻋﺠﺎﺏ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ بانه  ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺿﻔﻲ ﻧﻜﻬﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ  ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺗﺸﺒﻪ ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﻧﺪﺳﻠﻴﻘﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ  ﺃﺟﺒﺮﺗﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ و كان غوارديولا قد صفق للحارس اكرم  الهادي سليم حينما ابعد كرة اللاعب مولر القوية و التي كانت في طريقها الى  الشباك .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر : لعبنا مباراة العمر و حققنا فوائد كبيرة من المباراة

اكد المدرب الالماني كروجر, بان صمود المريخ فى  دقائق المباراة الاولي منح اللاعبين الثقة وقادهم لتقديم مباراة العمر خاصة  ان المستوى العام للاعبين كان مميز بدليل الاستقبال و الرضاء من الجماهير  التي صفقت لهم وهتفت باسمهم , الامر الذى ادي ان تكون الخسارة غير كبيرة  وهي نتيجة جيد بكل تاكيد خاصة اننا لعبنا امام  امام افضل فريق فى العالم ,  ولكن بغض النظر عن النتيجة فان  المريخ استفاد كثيرا من المباراة من  الناحية الفنية لذلك اشركت عدد كبير من اللاعبين  , اضافة الى انني اريد ان  اوثق لمعظم لاعبي الفريق بنيل شرف اللعب امام الفريق الالماني , كروجر اكد  بان المريخ قدم نفسة للعالم بشكل جيد , و استفاد من المواجهة بصورة عامة و  قال الالماني الذي كان يتحدث لموقع النادي بان مثل هذه التجاب تمنح  اللاعبين شخصية قوية و تجعلهم اكثر جاهزية للنزالات الافريقية 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*راجي كتم انفاس جوتزة

منع نجم المريخ راجي اللاعب جوتزة من تويل الهجوم  بالكرات المثالية و لعب خلفه حينما دفع به المدرب في الجهة اليسري و تمكن  اللاعب من ارهاق جوتزة الذي عاد مجبرا في اوقات عديدة الى الجهة اليمنكي  للتراجع الى الوسط من اجل بناء الهجمات من العمق و تارة من الجهةاليسري  بالهروب و تحويل لام الى الجهة اليمني .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*امير كمال قدم مباراة العمر وحد من خطورة ريبيري

قدم مدافع المريخ امير كمال مباراة العمر امام  بايرن مينوخ الالماني و استطاع اللاعب ان يحد من خطورة اللاعب ريبيري و لعب  معه بمبدا السلامة خاصة في شوط اللعب الاول و يجدر ذكره بان كمال كان  واحدا من نجوم مباراة المريخ و بايرن ميونخ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نجوم المريخ و بايرن يتبادلون القمصان

تبادل نجوم المرخ و بايرن ميونخ الالماني القمصان  عقب انتهاء مباراة الامس في مظهر جميل و يجدر ذكره بان اللاعب سعيد مصطفي  حصل على قميص اللاعب مولر بينما حصل زغبير على قميص الكانتارا 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور ابو البنات يا عالمي تسلم علي المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*احمد عباس: المريخ قدم مباراة العمر و كان قريبا من التسجيل في مرمي الالماني  البارفاي هزم برشلونة رايح جاي (بسباعية) و المريخ اوقفه في هدفين !!


قال الكابتن احمد عباس نجم المريخ السابق خلال  حديثه لقناة الشروق بان المريخ لعب مباراة العمر امام ابطال العالم و  استطاع ان يقدم نفسه بشكل مميز كفريق محترم يعمل له الخصوم الف حساب و اكد  بان المريخ في الحصة الاولي لعب بتوازن شديد و استطاع ان يقدم مباراة على  المستوى الفني تعتبر مميزة و في الشوط الثاني بادر في الهجوم و كان قريبا  من التسجيل و طالب نجوم المريخ التركيز في المرحلة المقبلة حتى لا يقعوا  فيما وقع فيه الرجاء بالخسارة امام كمبالا سيتي  و قال بان الالماني حقق  الفوز على برشلونة بسباعية رايح جاي و لكن المريخ استأسد امام و اوقفه في  هدفين و ظهر بمستوى لافت للانظار في مباراة الامس

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زيكو: المريخ فرض شخصيته على البافاري وقدم مباراة فاجأت الجميع دخول عنكبة تاخر 


اكد مهاجم المريخ السابق منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) خلال  حديثه للاستديو التحليلي لمباراة المريخ و بايرن ميونخ بان المريخ فرض  شخصيته على الفريق البافاري و قدم مستوى فاجأ به المتابعين داخل و خارج  استاد حمد بن جاسم و استحق الهتافات التي خرجت من داخل المدرجات و التي  هتفت باسم المريخ والسودان في مباراة تاريخية سيسجلها التاريخ و ستكون حديث  الناس لسنوات و قال زيكو بانه تفاجأ بالاداء القوي لنجوم المريخ  اكد بان  دخول عنكبة تخار كثيرا و لو بدأ المباراة لكان للمريخ كلمته خاصة ان اللاعب  زعزع دفاعات الفريق البافاري بتحركاته المزعجة 


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*على جعفر وامير كمال آخر انسجام

واصل اللاعب على جعفر مستوياته المميزة مع المريخ و  قدم اللاعب مستوى لافت للانظار في مباراة فريقه امام بايرن ميونخ وكان  منسجما مع زميله امير كمال حيث ابعد اللاعب اكثر من هدف عن مرمي المريخ و  كان من ابطال ملحمة استاد حمد بن جاسم و اثبت انه لاعب كبير و مدافع لا غني  عنه باي حال من الاحوال 

*

----------


## بحاري

*من  موقع   بايرن ميونخ    








The New Year has begun as the old one ended with a win for club world champions Bayern. As part of their mid-season training camp in Doha the Reds played their first friendly of 2014 on Thursday evening against Omdurman-based Al-Merrikh SC, the reigning Sudanese champions. After 90 one-sided minutes the Bundesliga giants defeated their stubborn opponents 2–0 courtesy of a 35th-minute opener from youngster Julian Green and a second-half Claudio Pizarro strike on 53 minutes




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سعيد مصطفي : شرفنا الكرة السودانية و زملائي كانو رجالا

قال عميد لاعبي المريخ  سعيد مصطفي (السعودي) ,  بانهم سعداء بالمستوى المميز الذي قدموه امام بطل العالم في المباراة  الاعدادية امس و قال بان زملائه كانوا رجالا بمعني الكلمة و استبسلوا في  المواجهة التاريخية  ولم يتهيبوا المباراة كما كان يتحدث البعض  , و قال  بانهم يشعرون بالفخر بعد امستوى المميز الذي قدموه امام بطل العالم وبان   النجمة هي وسام فخر لكل لاعب  لان المريخ  قدمهم امام افضل نادي فى العالم  فى مباراة كانت محطة انظار الجميع .واشار الى ان النتيجة الجيده امام  الفريق الالماني ستكون بداية لانطلاقة جيدة للمريخ فى الموسم القادم  .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم

مريخ عظيم وجمهور اعظم !
لن اكون منصفا اذا لم ابدا هذا المقال بالحديث عن الجمهور العظيم بعظمة  السودان الذى رسم لوحة وطنية مشرفة ليس بحضوره المبكر على مدرجات استاد  السد ولكن بادائه لواجبه الوطنى فى رفع معنويات اللاعبين , فكل من استمع  لتلك الحناجر وهى تؤدى بنغمة واحدة فى الجزء الاخير من المباراة لابد ان  ينتابه احساس واحد وشعور عميق بمدى عشقنا النبيل لكرة القدم .
اعتقد ان كل من كان بالاستاد من الجنسيات الاخرى لابد ان تسيطر عليه عليه  الدهشة والاستغراب وهو يشاهد هذه الجماهير تتغنى باسم السودان والمريخ رغم  خسارة فريقها امام نادى فى حجم وقامة العملاق البافارى بايرن ميونيخ , فهى  بالفعل هزيمة وخسارة بحسابات ومنطق كرة القدم ولكنها فوز وانتصار بمقاييس  ومعايير الاداء والروح القتالية لفريق مثل المريخ لم يدخل الى فورمة  الاعداد التنافسى حتى الان وفى وجود خمسة لاعبين يظهرون للمرة الاولي  بالشعار الاصفر فى تشكيلته التى خاض بها هذه القمة التاريخية ,, فكل من  شاهد المباراة من داخل الاستاد او عبر التلفاز لابد ان يضع مثل هذه الفوارق  الفنية فى حساباته قبل اى حديث عن اسباب او مسببات الخسارة ,, لقد شرفنا  نجوم المريخ ورفعوا رأسنا فوق هامات السحاب مثلما شرفنا هذا الجمهور العظيم  الذى تنادى من كل انحاء قطر وكذلك من دول المهجر من الامارات والسعودية  والبحرين وسلطنة عمان بل ومن فرنسا وامريكا جميعهم حرصوا ان يكونوا حضورا  وشهودا لهذا اللقاء التاريخى فكان العناق وتبادل التهانىء والتبريكات فى  مشهد من النادر جدا ان تجده من كافة الجاليات الاخرى المقيمة فى دول الخليج  ,, انه السودان وكذلك المريخ الذى صنع لنا هذا الحدث الفريد وكتب تاريخا  جديدا لكرة القدم فى اذهان الالمان وكذلك فى ذاكرة الجيش المرافق لفريق  بايرن ميونيخ من الصحفيين والاعلاميين الذين كانوا يجلسون على مسافة قريبة  منا على مقصورة الصحفيين داخل الاستاد و ارتسمت على وجوههم ملامح الدهشة  والاستغراب على صمود فريق المريخ الذى استعصت شباكه الحمراء  على ريبيرى  ورفاقه فى الوقت الذى كانوا قد مزقوا فيه شباك برشلونه بثلاثة اهداف فى  الحصة الاولي من المباراة التى كانت قد جمعت بين الفريقين فى دورى ابطال  اوربا الموسم الماضى . 
انه المريخ الذى اثبت بالامس ان الكبير دائما مايظهر امام الكبار مهما كانت  الظروف والتحديات التى سبقت المباراة , فاكثر من المتشائمين لم يكن يتوقع  ان يخسر المريخ بهذه النتيجة , بل حتى كروجر ربان السفينة الحمراء قالها  بوضوح دون مداراة  او خجل قبل المباراة بانه لو خسر بالعشرة فهو فائز طالما  انه يواجه فريقا كامل الدسم مثل بايرن ميونيخ , بل حتى الذين كانو ينتظرون  ( الفضيحة ) والهزيمة الكارثية التى بشروا بها قرائهم فى صحف الامس وطوال  الايام الماضية لم  يترك لهم المريخ مايكتبونه اليوم وغدا وبعد غد وطوال  الايام القادمة , فالخسارة بهدفين اذا كانت قد نالت رضا جماهير المريخ وكل  الرياضيين من اصحاب الافق الواسع فهى بلا شك قد اخرست فى المقابل صحافة  الشماتين والافاكين والمضلليين الذين حاولوا واجتهدوا فى نشر الاكاذيب وزرع  الفتنة بين العملاق اكرم ونائب الرئيس . 
لن اضيف جديدا اذا تحدثت عن روعة الاداء وقوة العزيمة والارادة التى دخل  بها نجوم المريخ ارض الملعب وفرضوا اسلوبهم الدفاعى على الفريق الالمانى فى  الحصة الاولي وكذلك التحول بشجاعة نحو الهجوم السريع فى الحصة الثانية ,  فالجميع داخل وخارج الاستاد قد شاهدوا التفاصيل كاملة واطمأنوا على مستوى  الفريق فى اول ظهور له فى العام الجديد , ولكن اعتقد ان اكرم يستحق ان  نمنحه وسام الجدارة والشجاعة فى الزود عن مرماه بامتصاص كل الفرص التى كانت  بمثابة اهداف مضمونة , وكذلك على جعفر وامير كمال اللذان تكسرت تحت  اقدامهم الخطورة الالمانية ولن ننسى طبعا خط الدفاع المتقدم باسكال وباسيرو  اللذان شكلا ثنائية سيكون لها مابعدها فى الايام القادمة , اما سيدا فيكفى  انه كان على لسان الجميع بالاستاد , وكذلك تراورى الذى اكد انه قيمة فنية  ثمينة وقوة هجومية ستزداد بريقا ولمعانا كلما اشتد عليه الطرق والضرب فى  مقبل الايام ,, ايضا السيد كروجر ومساعده ابراهومه يستحقان التهنئة على حسن  ادارة المباراة  والتعامل مع مجرياتها وقيادتها حتى خرج المريخ بهذه  النتيجة ,لم يقصر المدرب الالمانى فى منح الفرصة لاكبر عدد من نجوم الدكة  فى الحصة الثانية دون خوف من عواقب التغيير .
عموما قدم المريخ نفسه كما ينبغى وشرف الجميع وادخل الطمأنينة على جماهيره  قبل مواجهة كمبالا سيتى فى تمهيد دورى الابطال ,, وجمعه مباركه .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في الشباك

 
عبدالله ابراهيم(قانون)

[email protected]

 منوعات الجمعة

يتواصل معسكر المريخ التحضيري في الدوحة استعداداً للموسم الجديد والذي  يواجه من خلاله الأحمر تحديات عديدة. المعسكر يمضي بشكل جيد حسب برنامج  كروجر؛ والذي قال إن كل مقومات الراحة والنجاح تتوافر في المعسكر. خاض  المريخ مباراة تاريخية أمام الفريق الأول في العالم حالياً بايرن ميونيخ؛  ونأمل أن يكون الأحمر قد قدم مردوداً جيداً. المباراة تمثل فرصة تاريخية  للمريخ وتعتبر فتحاً جديداً للكرة السودانية لتخرج من المحلية؛ وتحلق في  رحاب العالمية. ظللنا منذ عشرات الأعوام متقوقعين داخلياً ولا نعرف  للعالمية طريقاً وحان الوقت لننشد التطور ونواجه عمالقة اندية العالم.  التخطيط السليم والاهتمام بالبنيات التحتية هو الطريق الذي سيقود الكرة  السودانية نحو العالمية. المريخ ابتدر ذلك بمواجهة البايرن وهي خطوة مهمة  تؤكد أن الكرة السودانية ستخطو الى الامام. نحتاج الى أشياء كثيرة مثل  تشييد ملاعب فخيمة وتأسيس أكاديميات لكرة القدم حتى تتطور كرتنا. المريخ  مقبل على مباراة مهمة في تمهيدي مسابقة دوري أبطال افريقيا أمام كمبالا  سيتي الأوغندي بالخرطوم. المطلوب من لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء الاستفادة القصوى  من معسكر الدوحة حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية للأوغندي. سيواجه المريخ خلال  معسكره الحالي فريق ريدبول النمساوي وسالسبورغ الروسي واللذان يعسكران  بالدوحة حالياً. بدأت بعض أندية الدرجة الممتازة إعدادها للموسم الجديد ومن  بينها القمة والنيل وأهليا الخرطوم وشندي. هنالك العديد من الأندية لم  تستهل التحضيرات حتى الآن وعلى رأسها مريخ وهلال الفاشر والخرطوم والاتحاد  والنسور. عميد الفن السوداني الراحل المقيم أحمد المصطفى يعتبر من جيل  الرواد الآوائل الذي قدم الروائع والتي ما تزال خالدة. العميد رفد مكتبة  الأغنية السودانية بالدرر الغوالي نذكر منها (الوسيم,وطن النجوم,في سكون  الليل,طار قلبي,الهادية راضية,يا عظيم ,سفري,يا ناسينا وغيرها). أحمد  المصطفى يعود له الفضل في تطور الأغنية السودانية وله اسهام كبير وواضح في  خارطة الفن. تعامل أحمد المصطفى مع العديد من الشعراء نذكر منهم(عبدالمنعم  عبدالحي وحسن عوض أبوالعلاء وطه حمدتو). الشاعر الراحل عبدالمنعم عبدالحي  يعد من كبار الشعراء ولد بالسودان وعاش وتوفي في مصر. وجود عبدالحي في أرض  الكنانة لم يمنعه من كتابة الأغنيات؛ فقدم عديد الروائع منها(المامبو  السوداني وأسمر جميل وفارق لا تلم وأنا أمدرمان ونار البعد والغربة  وغيرها). من الفنانين الذين تغنوا بأغنيات عبدالمنعم عبدالحي(أحمد المصطفى  وسيد خليفة وحسن عطية وعبدالعزيز داوؤد). ظل الموسيقار الشاب وعازف الكمان  الشهير لؤي عبدالعزيز يقدم منتدىً راتباً كل أحد بمركز الوافر بامدرمان.  لؤي فات الكبار والقدرو بالمنتدى الأنيق الذي يجمع فيه أهل الفن والابداع  ليقدموا منتوجهم فكانت أجمل الليالي مع العملاق حمد الريح. مثلما يبدع لؤي  في العزف على الكمان مع الباشكاتب ويدهش الجميع بلزماته الموسيقية فانه  يثري الساحة بمنتدي جميل. المنتدى يؤمه رهط من أهل الفن والابداع  والمتذوقين وهو يتبع لمنتدي الخليل الثقافي الفني. يصادف يوم السابع عشر من  الشهر الحالي الذكري الأولى لرحيل فنان الشباب الأول محمود عبدالعزيز له  الرحمة. كما يصادف الذكرى الثامنة عشر لرحيل الفنان الكبير مصطفى سيد أحمد  له الرحمة. الحوت ومصطفى علامتان مضيئتان في سماء الأغنية؛ قدما أغنيات  وسيمة ما زالت خالدة في وجدان أهل السودان. فقدت الساحة الفنية أحد ركائزها  برحيل محمود؛ وخبا بريق ساحة الاغنية الشبابية بوفاة الحوت. لم يستطيع أي  من الفنانين الشباب تعويض غياب محمود عبدالعزيز وملء الفراغ الذي خلفه  رحيله؛ فالحوت كان نسيج وحده. محمود امبراطور وفنان ظاهرة لن يتكرر وهو  صاحب جماهيرية ضخمة كما كان نجم الشباك الأول بلا منازع. مضى الحوت في  ريعان شبابه؛ وبقيت أغنياته الحسان شاهدة على تفرده وتميزه وحسن اختياره  للمفردات. انتشر الغناء الهابط انتشار النار في الهشيم وتمدد على مساحة  واسعة وانتشر دون رقيب او حسيب. الساحة الفنية باتت مرتعاً لأغنيات مبتذلة  يرددها بعض المغنواتية دون ان يكون هناك اي دور للمصنفات الفنية. حاربوا  الغناء الهابط قبل أن يستشري أكثر في جسد الأغنية السودانية. أين كبار  الفنانين والملحنين مما نسمعه من أغنيات تسمم الوجدان وتعكِّر صفو الانسان

*

----------


## زول هناك

*بحاري البارين قال خصم عنيد الجماعة بقولوا البافاري باع  ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*شواهد
مع الارباب في حواره مع شاهد العصر
صلاح الحويج
** اطلعت على جزء كبير من الحوار الذي اجرته (المشاهد)مع الارباب صلاح احمد  محمد ادريس وكان الارباب كما العهد به واضحا وصريحا ولكنه في نفس الوقت  استخدم قدراته العاليه في الحوارولم يدن نفسه وحملها جزء من بعض الاخطاء 
**كنت وما زلت من الذين يؤمنون بقدرات الاستاذ صلاح ادريس في قيادة الهلال  رغم الكثير من الاخطاء التي وقع فيها اثناء قيادته للهلال ولكن على الارباب  ان يعترف بأن حججه حول تركه للهلال والترشح للاتحاد العام ضعيفة واهيه
**لقد حدثني الاخ الاكبر سعادة الفريق اول محمد عبدالملك الطاش بأنه طلب  منك دعمهم لمدة شهرين فقط ووعدتهم بذلك ولكن بعد ذلك تجاهلتهم تماما فما  كان منهم والا ان اعلنوا عدم قدرتهم على قيادة الهلال مما ادى الى اعلان  لجنة التسيير
**حديث الارباب عن عدم تاييده للجان التسيير ايضا حديث تنقصه الدقه فهو قد  صرح من قبل بأنه لا يمانع في العوده لرئاسة الهلال عبر لجنة تسيير ورغم  حججه في ذلك الا ان مجرد قبوله بالعوده للرئاسه عبر لجنة تسيير يهزم  قناعاته حول التعيين 
**انا على المستوى الشخصي لا اتمنى ان يعود الارباب مجددا لسبب بسيط وهو  الانرهن الهلال على شخصيات معينه ودائره لا يمكن الفكاك منها(طه والارباب  والبرير)هل عقمت حواء الهلال؟ ولكن حديثي هذا بالتاكيد لا يعني انني ضد  الديموقراطيه وحق الارباب في الترشح والفوز برئاسة الهلال
**لا ادري لماذا يقحم الارباب اسم طه على البشير في الكثير من احاديثه اليس  هو القائل (ان لم تخني الذاكره) بانه دائما مايشعر بالراحه عندما (ينيخ  ركائبه عند اعتاب اخيه طه على البشير) او كما قال
**على الارباب ان يعترف ثم يعتذر لشعب الهلال بأن فترته رغم النجاحات  الكثيره التي حققها الا انه ارتكب الكثير من الاخطاء ومنها عدم وضع اي نظام  مالي او اداري للنادي وقد شكى من ذلك اعضاء لجنة التسيير برئاسة شيخ العرب  والحديث عن هذا الامر يطول ،كما انه لم ينفذ وعده بنادي ببناء او على  الاقل تحديث الاستاد وغير ذلك من الوعود
**اذا جاء الارباب رئيسا للنادي سنقف معه ولكننا بالتأكيد سننتقده وبقوة  اذا رائنا بأنه يستحق النقد وقد سبق ان فعلنا ذلك وهو في رئاسة النادي  مصلحة الهلال عندنا اكبر من اي شخص واي علاقات شخصيه وقفنا مع البرير  وانتقدناه والان نقف مع عطا المنان ولن نتردد في انتقاده اذ رائنا بانه  يستحق النقد
**وحدة الروابط التشجيعيه هي من وحدة الاهله وفيها مصلحة كبيره للهلال نأمل  ان تلتقي كل الروابط في مؤتمر جامع لوضع خارطة طريق لعملها والتنسيق فيما  بينها للموسم الجديد وبالتأكيد لابد من الاهتمام بالروابط الخارجيه في سند  حقيقي للهلال
اخر الكلم
يا ترى كيف انتهت بالامس مباراة البايرن والمريخ اتمنى ان يكون المريخ قد  ادى مباراه تليق بالسودان وترفع رأس السودانيين جميعا وخاصة اولئك  المقيميين بالخارج 

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

بحاري البارين قال خصم عنيد الجماعة بقولوا البافاري باع  ههههههههههههه






       
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تحروا الهلال


معقول دي مباراة ب ١٢ مليار : 

 واضح وضوح الشمس ان المريخ قد قام بشراء هذه  المباراة  

والا ايه اللي يخلي البايرن يحب  المريخ حب قيس لليلي  واكثر من اي فريق في المنطقه 

ويختاره من وسط عتاوله افريقيا واسيا 

والظاهر لامن  قالوا   ليهو العب مع الاهلي المصري قال  لا والف لا  

الزمالك لا والف لا 

مازيمبي لا والف لا 

الهلال السعودي لا والف لا 

مازيمبي لا والف لا 

الوحدات  الاردني لا والف لا 

التوانسه لا والف لا 

الهلال السوداني لا والف لا 

وانا داير المريخ وبس 

وحبيناك من قلوبنا واخترناك يا حلو 

والبايرن يا عمده حب  المريخ من اول نظره 

وعشان كده حندفع ليهو ٢٥٠ مليون دولار 

وحرم بالالماني ما حيدفع ١٢ مليار 

واياكم تخلوهم يدفعوا مليم واحد 

وخلاص  المريخ بقي عالمي زينا  زيو وبالمجان 

والشركه هي اللي اختارت المريخ

والمصري هو اللي اختار المريخ   

وممكن يصدر بيان عاجل وهام من عيسي حياتو 

وعلي المريخ ان لا يبتدي من التمهيدي

وعلي طول   لدور الاربعه 

الحكايه واضحه  

و هي مباراة مسبوقة الدفع 

والنتيجه متفق عليها 

 والظاهرانو  فيها تعليمات للشركه المنظمه 

والمصري سمسار شاطر وقد  دافع عن المريخ بقوة 

والله لو ما شفنا  ريبيري كنت قلت ان المريخ لاعب مع اهلي الخرطوم  

مباراة رتيبه ومسيخه واخير منها  مباراة الهلال السعودي والاتحاد  ٢-٢

والتي استمتعنا  بها اكثر   

وكلما كنت اعود لمباراة المريخ كان يغالبني النعاس 

واكيد في  تعليمات صريحه بتقديم مباراة تشريفيه مقابل ال ١٢ الملياريه 

وما معقول ده يكون هو البايرن البنعرفو في اوروبا 

وما معقول ده هو البايرن الغلب برشلونه بالسبعه 

وسيطره كرويه رتيبه وبطء بافاري  عجيب 

وتخندق واضح واستسلام مريخي 

والفريق كله دفاع وراجي واقف طوالي في كورنر المريخ الشمال

والفريق كله ورا  ورمضان عجب واقف طوالي في كورنر المريخ اليمين 

ويا اخوانا ما قالوا تراوري لاعب لكننا لم نراه 

وقالوا هيثم مصطفي  لاعب لكننا لم نشاهده 

بس شفت زول بيقع ويقوم ونفسو قايم قالوا لينا ده هو هيثم 

الشوط التاني كان اكتر سماجة من الشوط الاول 

وخاصة بعد خروج ريبيري 

وشوط امتلكه البايرن بالكامل  و دون فاعليه 

ولعل افضل من في المريخ  اكرم وامير كمال وعلي جعفر والطاهر الحاج

يعني الدفاع 

ولو كان العالميه بهذه الطريقه فالف لا 

وخلونا في افريقيا 

واخير لينا  المحليه 

وخلونا في صفرنا  الدولي

غشو جماهيركم  بانكم بقيتو  عالميين 

وانكم اكبر قامة من التمهيدي 

وانكم ما حتلعبوا تاني في الحصاحيصا 

وتاني ما في فيتامين سي وما في  قوارير 

رحم الله رجلا عرف زقدر نفسه 

ومعوضين ال ١٢ مليار  انشاء الله 



أصدرت إدارة مطار الخرطوم نشرة لشركات الطيران بشح الوقود ولتهيئتها لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتوفير الوقود. 

ونفى نائب المدير العام لمطار الخرطوم إبراهيم الطاهر لـ(السوداني) أن يكون  القصد من تعميم النشرة إيقاف الرحلات بشكل كامل مؤكداً عدم إلغاء طيران  القطرية لرحلاتها، بينما حصلت شركة نوفا على تصديق من سلطات المطار بتسيير  (4) رحلات وهي تتولى جدولتها حسب سياستها ولم تلغ رحلاتها كذلك. وأشار إلى  أنهم سيواجهون موقفاً حرجاً مالم تصل إمدادات الوقود خلال اليومين  المقبلين. من جهته أكد الناطق الرسمي لسلطة الطيران المدني د. عبدالحافظ  عبدالرحيم لـ(السوداني) أن قرار إيقاف الرحلات هو مسؤولية شركات الطيران  والتي تصدر عادة بياناً بذلك للحيلولة دون الإضرار بمصالح المسافرين، وكذلك  في المطار حيث تقوم سلطاته بإصدار بيان بذلك، وكانت سلطات المطار أصدرت  نشرة بشح وقود الطائرات اعتباراً من الخامس وحتى التاسع من يناير الجاري.

طالع الصفحه الاقتصادية . انتهي 

هو بيان كارثه ومؤشر خطير علي تدهور حال السودان 

وفشل الحكومه في القيام بالتزاماتها حيال التواصل مع العالم 

وماذا لو تم ايقاف الرحلات 

وتوقفت كل الشركات الدوليه من التوجه الي السودان 

انها الكارثة اخوتي 

سيتحول السودان الي البانيا جديده 

ونظام انور خوجا الذي حول البانيا الي سجن كبير 

انه الطريق المسدود الذي وصلت اليه الحكومه 

فهي لم تفلح في تطبيق  الاجراءات الاقتصاديه من رفع لاسعار المواد التموينيه والبنزين 

ولن تفلح ما دامت مخصصات اهل الحكومه والدفاع تستنزف كل المداخيل 

ولن تفلح ما دام الفساد يستشري في كل مفاصل الدوله 

ولن تفلح ما دام اهل التمكين يتطاولون في البنيان 

ولن تفلح مادام التقاتل فقه آمن به اهل السودان 

ولن تفلح ما دام المحكوم غير راض عن الحاكم 

ولن تفلح ما دام هناك من يقول لك افسح لي واذهب الي الجحيم 

ولن تفلح مادام هناك من يصرف ١٢ مليار في غمضة عين للتباري مع فريق اوربي 

ولن تفلح ما دام هناك من يشتري مجدا زائفا بالمال وليقولوا انه عالمي

ولن تفلح مادام هناك من  يحمي هؤلاء المبذرين  وهم يهدرون  اموال الشعب 



الدكتور جمال الوالي : لم ندفع ١٢ مليار 

جمال الوالي: لم ندفع ولو مليماً واحداً للتباري ودياً مع بطل العالم والمريخ لايملك مالاً حتى يبدده

نفى الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ أن يكون ناديه دفع مبلغاً مالياً  معيناً نظير التباري مع بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا وديا  بالدوحة وقال الوالي إن الأحمر لم يدفع ولو دولاراً واحداً وقال: على العكس  حصلنا على مبالغ مالية من الشركة التي نظمّت مباراتنا أمام بايرن ميونخ  وأضاف: البعض روّج لشائعات وقال إن المريخ دفع 12 ملياراً وأقول لهؤلاء:  ليتنا نملك هذا المبلغ عندها كنا سندفعه لنأتي ببايرن ميونخ للخرطوم ليلعب  أمامنا هناك ومضى: المريخ لا يملك مالاً بل إنه مدين والكثيرون يطالبونه  بمبالغ مالية وهناك لاعبون لديهم مستحقات على النادي واستمر: لم ندفع شيئاً  والشركة عرضت علينا اللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ ووافقنا وأحِلنا الدعوة إلى  المدير الفني فوافق على خوض المباراة ونحن سعداء باللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ  وننظر إلى المباراة على اعتبار أنها أمام فريق كبير وفرصة كما إننا نريد أن  نقف على مستوى فريقنا ونقارنه مع الأندية العالمية واسترسل الوالي:  بالنسبة لنقل المباراة الشروق قدمت لنا عرضاً رأينا أنه جيد ومن يقولون إن  الشروق حصلت على الحق الحصري لنقل المباراة من دون أن تدفع شيئاً كاذبون..  الشروق دفعت واتفقنا معها وأود الاشارة إلى أن المريخ ليست له مشكلة مع  قناة النيلين وكنا مستعدين للسماح لها لنقل المباراة من دون مقابل مادي  وزاد: البعض تحدث عن أن المريخ يهدر أموال الدولة وهناك من تحدث عن أننا  دفعنا 12 ملياراً من أجل اللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ وكل هذه الأحاديث ليست  صحيحة وعارية تماماً من الصحة.. المريخ لم يدفع ولم يبدّد مالاً وأصلاً  المريخ لا يملك مالاً حتى يبدّده. انتهي

معقول يا دكتور انت من صحك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مين  يا دكتور يصدق انكم لم تدفعوا ١٢ مليار وان البايرن هو الذي دفع لكم ٢٥٠ مليون دولار

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن  يلعب بالمجان ويختار اسوأ فريق في افريقيا  تاركا ناس الاهلي والترجي 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يحسبها بالدقيقه يضيع وقته مع فريق مغمور بالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يترك ناس ابوتريكه وحليش وعموري وهزازي ويختارون ناس بله جابر وموسي الزومه وباسكال

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يعرض ارجل لاعبيه الغاليه ليكسرها علاء شلاليت بالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يضيع وقته ويتباري مع المريخ بالمجان 

مين  يادكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يشوه تاريخه الرياض بالتباري مع فريق لا يعرفه جوارديولا وبالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يترك ناس مازيمبي والاشانتي ويلعب مع المريخ بالمجان 

يا دكتور قول كلام يدخل الرأس 

فالفرق الاوربيه لا تلعب مجانا 

هل تري في رؤوسنا قنابير 



ختام القول:

 ***ماذا لو خرج المريخ من التمهيدي  كالعاده وبعد كل هذا الاعداد والبايرن والمليارات ؟ 

*** اول مره في حياتي اسمع خسارة بطعم الفوز 

*** المريخ لم يكن ممتازا كما يصوره كل العاطفيون بل البايرن هو الكان سيئ  ولم يعير المباراة اي اهتمام 

*** هل تستحق هذه المباراة ١٢ مليار  - لا اظن 



محمد حسن شوربجي 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*موقع KOOORA

كروجر خالف توقعات جوارديولا
بايرن ميونيخ يعجز عن تسجيل أكثر من هدفين في مرمى المريخ على أرض الدوحة
حماس المريخاب وإندفاعهم الهجومي أتاح لهم بعض الفرص وأربك حسابات أبطال أوروبا والعالم
http://www.kooora.com/?n=299523

*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكور يابو البنات 
وجمعه مباركة عليك وبطعم البايرن كمان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

مجلس المريخ يقاضي قناة النيلين



قرر مجلس أدارة نادي المريخ مقاطعة قناة النيلين الفضائية   لتجاوزها  على حقه الادبي والقانوني فى بث مباراة المريخ  وبايرين ميونيخ الالماني الوديه  مساء الخميس فى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة , بعد ان تعاقد نادي  المريخ والشركة  المنظمة للمباراة (بافاريا) مع قناة 
الشروق الفضائية  بشكل حصري لنقل المباراة وتم الاتفاق على ذلك  .الا ان  قناة النيلين قامت باللتفاف حول التعاقد وقامت ببث المباراة  فى تحدي واضح لحقوق  البث الفضائي ولحقوق المريخ . عليه  فان  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قرر مقاطعة  القناة  تماما ويشمل الامر نقل مباريات المريخ فى اي منشط  او اجراء مقابلة  مع اي  من منسوبي نادي المريخ , كما يهيب مجلس الادارة بكل جماهير المريخ مقاطعة القناة    والتى سوف يتخذ ضدها الاجراءات القنانونية اللازمة حفاظا على مكتسبات نادي  المريخ








هكذا يجب أن يكون الرد على كل متطاول على الزعيم
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*تسلم ابو البنات والتهنئة ليك ولكل الصفوة بمظهر المريخ المشرف ليلة الأمس.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014

صحيفة الهدف


عالمي .. لا تكلمني
المريخ يكسب التاريخ ويخسر .. موقع (فيفا):  الاحمر فاجأ العالم ولم يركن للدفاع امام البافاري
تراوري حزين لعدم التسجيل ..  شيخ قطري يهدي اكرم سيارة هدية
المريخ يقاطع قناة النيلين .. غوارديولا يتحدث  بإعجاب كبير عن لاعبي المريخ
كروجر: غوارديولا قال لي: (مباراة المريخ الوحيدة  التي لم اخرج فيها بإصابات

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014
عرض مريخي جنن العالم .. العالمي يتألق امام البافاري وينتزع اعجاب  غوارديولا
صحفيون ألمان يتغزلون في جبل الجليد .. اكرم ينال سيارة
موقع  الفيفا: اداء المريخ اجبر ابطال العالم علي تغيير طريقتهم
المريخ يواجه زنت  الروسي الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري
الصدي تحاور اتوفيستر: المريخ قدم تجربة  مفيدة للبايرن .. ومستوي اكرم يؤهله للاحتراف بأوربا
الجماهير السودانية تحتل  ملعب جاسم بن حمد .. راؤول يتابع مباراة المريخ والبايرن

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014
صحيفة الزعيم


زعيم السودان يقف نداً للبايرن ويبهر الالمان
غوارديولا: لعبنا  امام المريخ بجدية وخرجنا بالفائدة الفنية المطلوبة
الاحمر يقاطع قناة النيلين  .. يواجه زنت بطل روسيا يوم 18 يناير
شركة بافاريا تشيد بالتجربة وتعلن تعاونها  مع المريخ مستقبلا
كروجر يلعب بتشكيلتين .. الجالية السودانية تحمل اللاعبين علي  الاعناق

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014
صحيفة عالم النجوم


وارغو يلفت الانظار في مران الهلال
النابي يحاضر اللاعبين  ويجري تعديلا في البرنامج
تحويل بكري المدينة للتحقيق وكاريكا يصل  اليوم
الهلال في انتظار وصول التأشيرات .. بايرن ميونخ يهزم المريخ وديا
مران  صباحي للازرق .. سيمبو يصل فجرا .. الشغيل يشارك في التدريبات


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014

صحيفة قوون


في ختام معسكريهما بقطر: الهلال والمريخ يتواجهان في مهرجان  الدوحة
النابي يشهد مران الهلال ووارغو والشغيل يشاركان
الهلال يحقق مع بكري  المدينة وسيمبو يعود غدا وكاريكا بالسبت
البايرن يستعرض والمريخ يستبسل ويخسر  بثنائية
طرد الحضري من مباراة دجلة .. المريخ يقاطع قناة النيلين ويقاضيها لنقل  مباراة البايرن


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا ابوالبنات
يديك الف عافية على الجهد الرائع
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014

صحيفة المشاهد


في اول مشاركة لهما معا امس: ثنائية خطيرة بين سيدي بيه والقاطرة  النيجيرية
مران ساخن للازرق والنابي يجتمع بالقائد
الهلال يكون لجنة تحقيق في  مواجهة المدينة ويستقبل سيمبو
تنظيم جديد للبرير ويقدم ودالمأمون رئيسا  للهلال
المريخ يصمد ويخسر بهدفين فقط امام بطل العالم


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

تحروا الهلال


معقول دي مباراة ب ١٢ مليار : 

 واضح وضوح الشمس ان المريخ قد قام بشراء هذه  المباراة  

والا ايه اللي يخلي البايرن يحب  المريخ حب قيس لليلي  واكثر من اي فريق في المنطقه 

ويختاره من وسط عتاوله افريقيا واسيا 

والظاهر لامن  قالوا   ليهو العب مع الاهلي المصري قال  لا والف لا  

الزمالك لا والف لا 

مازيمبي لا والف لا 

الهلال السعودي لا والف لا 

مازيمبي لا والف لا 

الوحدات  الاردني لا والف لا 

التوانسه لا والف لا 

الهلال السوداني لا والف لا 

وانا داير المريخ وبس 

وحبيناك من قلوبنا واخترناك يا حلو 

والبايرن يا عمده حب  المريخ من اول نظره 

وعشان كده حندفع ليهو ٢٥٠ مليون دولار 

وحرم بالالماني ما حيدفع ١٢ مليار 

واياكم تخلوهم يدفعوا مليم واحد 

وخلاص  المريخ بقي عالمي زينا  زيو وبالمجان 

والشركه هي اللي اختارت المريخ

والمصري هو اللي اختار المريخ   



مين  يا دكتور يصدق انكم لم تدفعوا ١٢ مليار وان البايرن هو الذي دفع لكم ٢٥٠ مليون دولار

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن  يلعب بالمجان ويختار اسوأ فريق في افريقيا  تاركا ناس الاهلي والترجي 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يحسبها بالدقيقه يضيع وقته مع فريق مغمور بالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يترك ناس ابوتريكه وحليش وعموري وهزازي ويختارون ناس بله جابر وموسي الزومه وباسكال

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يعرض ارجل لاعبيه الغاليه ليكسرها علاء شلاليت بالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يضيع وقته ويتباري مع المريخ بالمجان 

مين  يادكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يشوه تاريخه الرياض بالتباري مع فريق لا يعرفه جوارديولا وبالمجان 

مين  يا دكتور يصدق ان فريقا كالبايرن يترك ناس مازيمبي والاشانتي ويلعب مع المريخ بالمجان 

يا دكتور قول كلام يدخل الرأس 

فالفرق الاوربيه لا تلعب مجانا 

هل تري في رؤوسنا قنابير 



ختام القول:

 ***ماذا لو خرج المريخ من التمهيدي  كالعاده وبعد كل هذا الاعداد والبايرن والمليارات ؟ 

*** اول مره في حياتي اسمع خسارة بطعم الفوز 

*** المريخ لم يكن ممتازا كما يصوره كل العاطفيون بل البايرن هو الكان سيئ  ولم يعير المباراة اي اهتمام 

*** هل تستحق هذه المباراة ١٢ مليار  - لا اظن 



محمد حسن شوربجي 










و الله انت شوربة كتيرة عليك يا حاقد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعه  10 يناير 2014

قناة الدوري والكاس تؤكدا إنفراد الاسياد وتؤكد دفع المليون ونصف  المليون دولار
هزيمة المريخ امام البايرن بهدفين و12 مليار
النابي يفاجئ نجوم  الهلال في مران الامس ويحول التدريبات صباحية ومسائية
استدعاء بكري المدينة  واللاعب يمثل امام لجنة التحقيق غدا
استقبال حافل لوارغو في مران الاسياد ..  والتونسي ينفرد بالمهاجمين


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*العناوين الرياضية لبعض الصحف السياسية

(السوداني)
مريخ السودان يقدم عرضا مشرفا ويخسر امام بطل العالم  بهدفين
الهلال يشكل لجنة تحقيق بسبب ظهور مهاجمه بكري المدينة في مقاطع  باليوتيوب
ظهور المدرب النابي واللاعب وارغو مع الهلال .. بايرن ميونخ يتصدر  اندية العالم(اليوم التالي)
الهلال يوالي برنامجه الاعدادي والتونسي يقود التحضيرات  الزرقاء
المريخ يخالف التوقعات بخسارة تاريخية امام البايرن ويقدم مباراة  استثنائية
عنكبة يرفض دخول التاريخ مرتين .. الاتحاد يصدر برنامج الدورة الاولي  لدوري والي الدين للشباب والرديف(آخر لحظة)
اجواء سودانية رائعة بالدوحة والمريخ يخسر بهدفين وينال  الاحترام
الازرق ينقل تدريباتة لملعب القادة والاركان .. والنابي يعود ويشرف علي  الفريق
الهلال الي الدوحة بالثلاثاء ..مباراة تاريخية لامير كمال وعلي جعفر 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
المريخ يواجه زينت الروسي في الثامن عشر من يناير

قررت شركة بافاريا المنفذ لمعسكر المريخ برمجة  مباراة المريخ امام زينت الروسي في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري على ملعب  نادي السد القطري ضمن برنامج المريخ الاعداد للموسم الجديد و كان المريخ قد  لعب مباراته الاولي امام بايرن ميونخ و خسرها بهدفين دون رد 



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر الرائع أبو البنات و جمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*2-0 against Al-Merrikh - 09.01.2014 19:52

Bayern start 2014 on winning note



             The New Year has begun as the old one ended with a win  for club world champions Bayern. As part of their mid-season training  camp in Doha the Reds played their first friendly of 2014 on Thursday  evening against Omdurman-based Al-Merrikh SC, the reigning Sudanese  champions. After 90 one-sided minutes the Bundesliga giants defeated  their stubborn opponents 2–0 courtesy of a 35th-minute opener from  youngster Julian Green and a second-half Claudio Pizarro strike on 53  minutes.

 The 6,543 crowd at the home ground used by Al-Sadd, whose biggest  name player is former Real stalwart Raul, saw a total of 21 Bayern stars  in action after Pep Guardiola swapped out all his outfield players at  half-time. Only keeper Tom Starke covered the full 90 minutes. The  world’s best goalkeeper Manuel Neuer remained on the bench, with Bastian  Schweinsteiger, Arjen Robben and Holger Badstuber not in the squad as  they continue sports rehab programmes.

   
              The fact the Reds have been  training hard for the last few days and completed a punishing workout in  the morning was obvious from the start. A few legs were understandably  heavy and Munich were never likely to ignite any attacking fireworks.  FCB still dominated the game at will and pieced together a number of  flowing moves. One of these led to Green’s 35th-minute opener when the  German-American reserve striker latched onto a Mario G&#246;tze through ball  and fired home from 12 yards. Xherdan Shaqiri, central striker for the  day Franck Ribéry, Green again and G&#246;tze came closest to adding further  goals.
 The Munich line-up for the second period  included reserve hopefuls Ylli Sallahi and Alessandro Sch&#246;pf, who played  their part as the UEFA Champions League winners sought to break down  the defensive Sudanese champions. Pizarro netted the second with a shot  on the turn eight minutes after the restart following a skilful headed  knockdown by Mario Mandzukic, who was poised to add a third just two  minutes later only for Al-Merrikh’s outstanding keeper Akram El Hadi  Salim to make a good save. FCB declined to put away a number of good  openings after that as the score remained 2–0 through to the close.


      Al-Merrikh SC - FC Bayern 0-2 (H-T: 0-1)
FC Bayern
First half: Starke - Weiser, Mart&#237;nez , Dante , Contento  - Lahm  - G&#246;tze , Shaqiri , Kroos , Green  - Ribéry Second half: Starke - Rafinha, Boateng, Hojbjerg, Alaba - Thiago - Müller, Pizarro, Sch&#246;pf, Sallahi - Mandzukic

Substitute
Neuer, Raeder, Van Buyten

Referee
Saoud Al Atbah (Qatar)

Viewers
6,543

Goals
0-1 Green (35), 0-2 Pizarro (53)

Yellow card
- / -















الخبر منقول من موقع البايرن
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اكرم الهاي دخل التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عشان كدا الحساد  عايزين يشوشوا علي الحارس اكرم 
ها نجح اكرم يا سخيفة الحساد 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لقاء كل يوم | رمضان احمد السيد :: امام البافاري المريخاب يهللون للهزيمة لانها لم تكن ثقيلة

تتويج اكرم بالنجومية يعني حجم الضغط وتوهان خطوط المريخ الثلاثة 
محترفوا المريخ يتواضعون في اول اختبار حقيقي للاحمر 
البافاري لعب بنصف المجهود وفاز والمريخ ضاعف قوته وخسر!! 
البايرن لعبها استعراضية والمريخ اعتبرها مباراة بطولة وكاس فزاد جرعات العنف!! 
الزومة لعب مع المهاجم البافاري على طريقة(قالوا علي شقي ومجنون) 
3 انفرادات لـ(ق سبورت)في لقاء البافاري والمريخ 
كيف يفوز المريخ على فريق ينافس6 من لاعبيه لدخول تشكيلة منتخب العالم من قبل الفيفا؟ 
3 شعارات تقود للاجادة والتفوق يطلقها مدرب الهلال الجديد النابي في اول مران وحديث مع اللاعبين 
الالقاب عند المريخاب يوزعونها على قفا من يشيل 
نعم المريخ عالمي..عالمي مدفوع الثمن..جات كده!!
*لعب البايرن بنصف قوته كما يقول خبراء التدريب باقل مجهود ووصل لما يريد.. 
والمباراة اشبه بالاستعراضية بعد ان لعب البافاري كل شوط  تقريبا بتشكيلة جديدة... 
ومع ذلك غاب عدد  من الاساسيين ويكفي ان افضل حارس في العالم نوير جلس خارج الملعب.. 
من الواضح ان المريخ لعب مضاعفا جهده واقتصر اداء البايرن على اقل مجهود وفاز.. 
من الواضح ان بله جابر لا يعرف حجم وقيمة (رجل) ريبيري..! 
*تراوري لم يصوب تجاه المرمى وطريقته نفس الملامح والشبه مع الهلال.. 
*موسى الزومة لعب مع المهاجم البافاري على طريقة قالوا علي شقي ومجنون..!! 
*غابت تمريرات المريخ البينية للمهاجمين. 
ومن اين للمريخ بالتمريرات البينية وهو يلعب طيلة المباراة مدافعا.؟ 
*حرصت على معرفة نسبة الاستحواذ لكلا الفريقين فكان الفرق كبير اكثر من 65% للبافاري مقابل35% ومادون للمريخ.. 
*بتوع التمهيدي ارادوا ان يوصلوا رسالة للعالم..باي ثمن!! 
*البافاري اعتبرها تقسيمة او مران،عكس المريخ الذي اعتبرها بطولة او مباراة كاس فلعب بعنف زائد..! 
*خطف الحارس اكرم الهادي للنجومية من زملائه المهاجمين ولاعبي الوسط وحتى المدافعين يكشف حجم الضغط الذي تعرض له المريخ!! 
*نعم المريخ استفاد من التجربة فليطبق لنا ذلك على المستوى الافريقي..للخروج باقل خسائر!! 
وهل سيلعب المريخ البطولة بتلك الطريقة؟..الطريقة الدفاعية(10-1)!! 
لماذا لم يلعب المريخ بخطة هجومية ويشرك مهاجمين؟ 
*اداء اكثر من عادي لمحترفي المريخ قدامى  وجدد.. 
*باسكال يسرح وتقطع الكرة منه..
*باسيرو اراد ان يناكف البافاريين ليقول انا ها هنا... 
*ولا تصويبة واحدة شاهدناها لغاندي الذي حرص في نهاية المباراة ليتبادل الفانلة مع مواطنه نجم البايرن بواتنج.. 
*منظر لاعبي المريخ وهم يتوددون للاعبي البايرن لتبادل الفنايل كان محرجا.. 
لماذا  لم يفطن الطاقم الفني والاداري من خلال الاجتماع التقليدي والزام الفريقين  بتبادل الفنايل كما يحدث بالزام اللاعبين بالتحدث عقب المباراة وكذلك  المدربين؟ 
*انفردت (ق سبورت) بطاقم التحكيم  الذي ادار المباراة وانفردت باداء الفريقين للمباراة دون تبديلات في الشوط الاول.. 
وانفردت بدعوة اوتفيستر وحضوره للدوحة بدعوة من رئيس المريخ.. 
*لمجرد ان تواجه بطل العالم تصبح عالمي..!! عالمي مدفوع الثمن!!  
*جات كده!!
*تعامل جوارديولا مع المباراة وضح من خلال جلسته.!! 
*اتوقع ان يكون المريخ قد واجه الدعوة للفريق البافاري لزيارة السودان.. 
*3 كباتن قادوا المريخ في المباراة اكرم ثم الزومة واخيرا سعيد السعودي..!! 
الكباتن الحقيقيين الذين قادوا المريخ بدون شارة البرنس والباشا..!! 
*اوليفيه ايه الانت جاي تقول عليه!!  
لحن الختام
*الانضباط..المواظبة والاجتهاد شعارات رفعها مدرب الهلال الجديد النابي للاعبين.. 
*نتمنى الا تؤثر جرعات التدريب الزائدة(صباحا ومساءا) في الحمل الزائد.. 
*هلالاب كثر في الدوحة حرصوا على حضور المباراة والاستمتاع بالفريق البافاري واهدافه. 

*

----------


## الخليل 9

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

لقاء كل يوم | رمضان احمد السيد :: امام البافاري المريخاب يهللون للهزيمة لانها لم تكن ثقيلة



تتويج اكرم بالنجومية يعني حجم الضغط وتوهان خطوط المريخ الثلاثة 
محترفوا المريخ يتواضعون في اول اختبار حقيقي للاحمر 
البافاري لعب بنصف المجهود وفاز والمريخ ضاعف قوته وخسر!! 
البايرن لعبها استعراضية والمريخ اعتبرها مباراة بطولة وكاس فزاد جرعات العنف!! 
الزومة لعب مع المهاجم البافاري على طريقة(قالوا علي شقي ومجنون) 
3 انفرادات لـ(ق سبورت)في لقاء البافاري والمريخ 
كيف يفوز المريخ على فريق ينافس6 من لاعبيه لدخول تشكيلة منتخب العالم من قبل الفيفا؟ 
3 شعارات تقود للاجادة والتفوق يطلقها مدرب الهلال الجديد النابي في اول مران وحديث مع اللاعبين 
الالقاب عند المريخاب يوزعونها على قفا من يشيل 
نعم المريخ عالمي..عالمي مدفوع الثمن..جات كده!!
*لعب البايرن بنصف قوته كما يقول خبراء التدريب باقل مجهود ووصل لما يريد.. 
والمباراة اشبه بالاستعراضية بعد ان لعب البافاري كل شوط  تقريبا بتشكيلة جديدة... 
ومع ذلك غاب عدد  من الاساسيين ويكفي ان افضل حارس في العالم نوير جلس خارج الملعب.. 
من الواضح ان المريخ لعب مضاعفا جهده واقتصر اداء البايرن على اقل مجهود وفاز.. 
من الواضح ان بله جابر لا يعرف حجم وقيمة (رجل) ريبيري..! 
*تراوري لم يصوب تجاه المرمى وطريقته نفس الملامح والشبه مع الهلال.. 
*موسى الزومة لعب مع المهاجم البافاري على طريقة قالوا علي شقي ومجنون..!! 
*غابت تمريرات المريخ البينية للمهاجمين. 
ومن اين للمريخ بالتمريرات البينية وهو يلعب طيلة المباراة مدافعا.؟ 
*حرصت على معرفة نسبة الاستحواذ لكلا الفريقين فكان الفرق كبير اكثر من 65% للبافاري مقابل35% ومادون للمريخ.. 
*بتوع التمهيدي ارادوا ان يوصلوا رسالة للعالم..باي ثمن!! 
*البافاري اعتبرها تقسيمة او مران،عكس المريخ الذي اعتبرها بطولة او مباراة كاس فلعب بعنف زائد..! 
*خطف الحارس اكرم الهادي للنجومية من زملائه المهاجمين ولاعبي الوسط وحتى المدافعين يكشف حجم الضغط الذي تعرض له المريخ!! 
*نعم المريخ استفاد من التجربة فليطبق لنا ذلك على المستوى الافريقي..للخروج باقل خسائر!! 
وهل سيلعب المريخ البطولة بتلك الطريقة؟..الطريقة الدفاعية(10-1)!! 
لماذا لم يلعب المريخ بخطة هجومية ويشرك مهاجمين؟ 
*اداء اكثر من عادي لمحترفي المريخ قدامى  وجدد.. 
*باسكال يسرح وتقطع الكرة منه..
*باسيرو اراد ان يناكف البافاريين ليقول انا ها هنا... 
*ولا تصويبة واحدة شاهدناها لغاندي الذي حرص في نهاية المباراة ليتبادل الفانلة مع مواطنه نجم البايرن بواتنج.. 
*منظر لاعبي المريخ وهم يتوددون للاعبي البايرن لتبادل الفنايل كان محرجا.. 
لماذا  لم يفطن الطاقم الفني والاداري من خلال الاجتماع التقليدي والزام الفريقين  بتبادل الفنايل كما يحدث بالزام اللاعبين بالتحدث عقب المباراة وكذلك  المدربين؟ 
*انفردت (ق سبورت) بطاقم التحكيم  الذي ادار المباراة وانفردت باداء الفريقين للمباراة دون تبديلات في الشوط الاول.. 
وانفردت بدعوة اوتفيستر وحضوره للدوحة بدعوة من رئيس المريخ.. 
*لمجرد ان تواجه بطل العالم تصبح عالمي..!! عالمي مدفوع الثمن!!  
*جات كده!!
*تعامل جوارديولا مع المباراة وضح من خلال جلسته.!! 
*اتوقع ان يكون المريخ قد واجه الدعوة للفريق البافاري لزيارة السودان.. 
*3 كباتن قادوا المريخ في المباراة اكرم ثم الزومة واخيرا سعيد السعودي..!! 
الكباتن الحقيقيين الذين قادوا المريخ بدون شارة البرنس والباشا..!! 
*اوليفيه ايه الانت جاي تقول عليه!!  
لحن الختام
*الانضباط..المواظبة والاجتهاد شعارات رفعها مدرب الهلال الجديد النابي للاعبين.. 
*نتمنى الا تؤثر جرعات التدريب الزائدة(صباحا ومساءا) في الحمل الزائد.. 
*هلالاب كثر في الدوحة حرصوا على حضور المباراة والاستمتاع بالفريق البافاري واهدافه. 





كذاب يارمضان 
دا الحقد الهلالابى الدفين مامصدقين ان المريخ يلعب مثل المباراه ومع البايرن كمان
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*رمضان ياحاقد !!
وين وين تلقو زى ده !!!
مشكور ابو البنات والى المزيد من النواحات من كتاب الرشاريش !!
وجمعه مباركة على الجميع 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات

عمود رمدان سمك لبن تمر هندي مافي موضوع و حقد زائد و ركاكة و كأن كاتبه تلميذ في مرحلة اﻷساس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات والروائع


وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليك يارائع

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*شكرا ابو البنات.
إبدأع حتي الاشباع.
موفق يا كبير.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*درر حمراء || ود إبراهيم
 :: عالمي لا تكلمني ::
 =================
 * من غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معني ان يعيش وينتصر ومن غيرنا يرفع اسم  السودان عاليآ ومن غيرنا جعل اسم السودان متداولآ في كل المواقع العربية  والعالمية
 * رغم اننا خسرنا مباراة الأمس ولكن بما ان الخسارة بهدفين  فقط امام بطل العالم وامام بطل اوروبا وامام بطل المانيا وامام بطل السوبر  الأوروبي وامام قاهر برشلونة بالسبعة فهذا في  حد زاته يعد إنجازآ كبيرآ للزعيم وللسودان ولنجوم الأحمر الوهاج الذين أدو  مساء الأمس مباراة للذكري ولعبو امام بطل العالم بمستوي اقل ما يوصف به  بأنه مستوي مميز لأن خسارة فريق في بداية إعداده بهذه النتيجة امام البايرن  يعد إنجازآ كبيرآ
 * رغم ان المقارنة معدومة بين المريخ وبين البافاري  ولكن ما فعلة الزعيم يعد إنجاز والسبب ان المريخ في بداية إعداده للدوري  حيث بدأ إعداده قبل أقل من عشره ايام وهذه اول مباراة في برنامجه الإعدادي  بينما اكمل البايرن النصف الأول من الموسم وخاض قبل ايام مباريات قوية في  كأس العالم للأندية وفاز بلقبه فهل هذا لا يعد إنجازآ
 * ابدع نجوم  الزعيم في مباراة الأمس خاصة اكرم وأمير كمال وعلي جعفر الذين نعتبرهم نجوم  المباراة حيث وقف جبل الجليد سدآ منيعآ في وجه هجوم البايرن القوي المكون  من مولر ومانزوكيتش وغريين وبيتزارو وريبيري وابدع ثنائي الدفاع علي جعفر  وامير كمال في الزود عن عرين الأحمر خاصة امير الذي اعتبره النجم الأول في  المباراة
 * في الوسط لعب هيثم مصطفي بمزاج عالي وراوغ عدد من لاعبي البايرن ولكن لم يجد المهاجم الذي يفهمه وإفتقد اوليفيه
 * في الهجوم اكثر تراوري من تعقيد الكرة ولم يجد المسانده من زملائة الذي اكثرو من الرجوع للخلف
 * تراجع المريخ للدفاع ليس مستغربآ لأنه يلعب امام بطل العالم بكل نجومه الأساسيين ويلعب تحت ألضغط منذ بداية المباراة وحتي نهايتها
 * اليوم سيتحدث الوصيفاب عن ان البايرن تواطؤ مع المريخ وان جمال الوالي  إشتري النتيجه وان ألبايرن لم يلعب بالصف الأول ولعب بالإحتياطي
 * لعب  البايرن بتشكيلته الأساسية واللاعب الوحيد الإحتياطي هو الحارس والبقية  اساسين وهم دانتي وفليب لام وغوتزه وريبيري ومولر ومانزوكتش والابا  والكانترا ورافينها وغيرهم من اساسيي البافاري ورغم ذلك ستكتب صحف الوصيف  ان البايرن لعب بالإحتياطي
 * بدأ الوصيفاب بتكذيب المباراة وعندما  تأكدو منها تحدثو عن مبلغ ال 12 مليار وبعد ان نفت الشركة ذلك تحدثو عن  النتيجة التاريخية وبعد الهدفين سيكتبو عن تواطؤ لاعبي البايرن وتعاطفهم مع  مواطنهم مايكل كروجر ولكن نقول لهم يكفينا اننا لعبنا امام بطل العالم  وتركنا لكم بيت المال والعباسية ونجوم ابو سعد مع إحترامي لهذه الأندية
 * ننصح كل محبي الاحمر الذين يسكنو جوار المستشفيات ان يقومو بزيارات  تفقدية لهذه المستشفيات لأنه من المتوقع ان يكون عدد من الوصيفاب قد نقلو  إليها بعد النوبات القلبية ليلة امس
 * نتوقع ان تقوم السلطات بالقبض  علي جمال الوالي لأنه تسبب بحالات إغماء وإنتحارات وسط عدد من المواطنين  ونتوقع ايضآ تدخل الأمم المتحدة وجمعية حقوق الإنسان في هذا الموضوع
 * سخر الهلالاب من المريخ بعد حديث غوارديولا عن انه لا يعرف المريخ ولم يسمع به من قبل
 * الآن يا هلالاب عرف غوارديولا المريخ فمتي سيعرف الهلال والآن عرف العالم المريخ فمتي سيعرف الهلال
 * سخرو من الزومة وبله جابر ولعبهم ضد ريبيري ومولر والبقية فأخرسو  السنتهم وأكدو ان البافاري لن يلعب بتشكيلته الأساسية فعلمهم غوارديولا  معني الإحترافية وتحدثو عن خسارة تاريخية للمريخ والجمهم نجوم الأحمر حجرآ  قطع السنتهم
 * لم تبخل الجالية السودانية علي الزعيم ووقفت إلي جانبة مشكلة لوحة زاهية في الحضور والتشجيع بالامس
 * لعب البايرن كأنه يلعب مباراة رسمية ولعب بجدية كبيرة ولكن دفاع المريخ  وقف لهم بالمرصاد حيث وضح منذ الدقيقة الأولي انهم يلعبو للفوز والأداء  القوي واضاعو هدفآ في الثواني الأولي للمباراة كان سيغير مجري المباراة  كثيرآ
 * شكرآ نجوم المريخ شكرآ فقد فعلتم ما عليكم وشكرآ لأنكم ابدعتم وشكرآ لأنكم لعبتم بكل غيرة علي الشعار وشكرآ علي النتيجة الجيدة
 * وتتواصل مباريات الأحمر القوية والمباراة القادمة يوم 17/1 امام زينت الروسي ويوم 27/1 امام سالزبورغ النمساوي

 درر متفرقة

 * فاز البايرن علي برشلونة 4/0 وفاز علي المريخ 2/0 وإذا قمنا بحساب هذه  المعادلة فإن المريخ يعتبر فائزآ علي برشلونة بهدفين دون مقابل
 * إذن نحن افضل من برشلونة لأنا خسرنا بفارق هدفين فقط
 * قدم اكرم مباراة كبيرة وانقذ المريخ من اهداف كثيرة ولعب برشاقة ومرونة ونتمني ان تكون إصابته خفيفه ليواصل مع زملائه
 * نتيجة مشرفه جدآ رغم انها خسارة ولكن ان تخسر امام بطل العالم يهذه  النتيجه وانت في بداية إعداد فهذا إنجاز كبير يحسب لنجوم الأحمر
 * من نجوم المباراة اكرم وامير وعلي جعفر وهيثم مصطفي ورمضان عجب
 * اجبر المريخ غوارديولا علي تغير خطة لعبه حيث رأينا لأول مرة ريبيري يلعب في الجهة اليسري ولأول نشاهد فليب لام يلعب كصانع العاب
 * كلي شوق لأري ما سيكتبه إعلام الضلال عن مباراة الامس ومستوي الأحمر  وانا متأكد انهم سيكتبون عن تواطؤ البايرن مع الاحمر وسيقولو ان الوالي  إشتري الهدفين
 * كل الهلالاب الذين ناقشوني قبل المباراة اكدو لي ان  المريخ مقبل علي هزيمة تاريخية وبعد المباراة اكدو ان البايرن لم يلعب  بمستواه وان الوالي اتفق مع البايرن علي الخسارة بهدفين فقط
 * ما المشكلة إذا دفعنا امولآ للمشاركة امام البايرن وما المشكلة إذا خسرنا امام البايرن فكل الفرق تدفع لإجراء مباريات ودية
 * كتب احد صحفي الهلال ان مبلغ ال12 مليار اولي به الشعب السوداني الذي  يوجد به من يعاني من الجوع وكأن هذا الصحفي تناسي مواقف المريخ مع الشعب  السوداني وآخرها القافله التي سيرها مجلس المريخ إلي متضرري السيول  والفيضانات الأخيرة وكأنه تناسي مواقف جمال الوالي الإنسانية تجاه مختلف  شرائح الشعب السوداني وكأنه تناسي القوافل الطبية التي سيرها المجلس إلي  الفاشر وغيرها من الولايات النائية ولكنه الحقد الدفين الذي أعمي قلوب  الأهلة من مبادرات الوالي ومجلس المريخ
 * اين كان هؤلاء ومجلس الهلال  يوزع الدولارات علي المحترفين واين كانو والحكومة تدعم مجلس عطا المنان  بالمليارات ولكن هذا هو مبدأ حلال علينا حرام عليكم
 * تحدثو عن ان غوارديولا قال انه لا يعرف المريخ ولكنه الآن اصبح يعرف المريخ معرفة تامة ويبقي السؤال متي يعرف غوارديولا الهلال
 * يكفينا فخرآ اننا لعبما امام بطل العالم وتركنا للبقية اللعب امام ابطال الروابط

 درة فريدة
 المريخ افضل من البارسا لأنه خسر بهدفين فقط من البايرن وخسر البارسا بأربعة اهداف

 آخر درة
 اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴــــﺓ ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ :
 ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 •ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﺘﻐﻠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻭﺳﺎﺳﻮﻧﺎ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻲ ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﺧﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﻠﻚ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ
 •ﺗﻮﺭﻳﻪ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .. ﻭﺃﺑﻮ ﺗﺮﻳﻜﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً
 •ﺭﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﺛﻤﻦ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ
 •ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﻋﺮﺿﺎً ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻪ 25 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻟﻀﻢ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ
 ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ
 •ﻧﻮﻧﻴﻴﺰ: ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺟﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ..ﻭﺃﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﺪﺍﻝ ﻛﺎﻣﺐ ﻧﻮ
 •ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻳﻌﺠﺰ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ
 •ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ .. ﻗﻤﺔ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻻﺗﻴﻨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺀ
 •ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ ﻗﺎﺗﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﻨﻘﺬ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﻧﻴﺎﺏ ﻧﻤﻮﺭ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺟﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ
 •ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺍﻧﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺸﻜﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ
 •ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ.. ﻫﺪﻑ ﺑﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﺔ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻪ
 •ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ : ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 •ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻴﺒﻲ ﻣﻴﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻟﻮﺳﺖ ﺑﺮﻭﻣﻴﺘﺶ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
 •ﺟﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 •ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻲ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ16 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺳﻴﻴﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ
 •ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ اﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
 •ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺎﺗﺮﻱ ﻟﺴﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ
 •ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﻠﻔﻮﺿﻴﻞ
 •ﺷﻜﻮﻙ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ ﻟﻼﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻧﻮﺭﻳﺘﺶ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 •ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻻﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
 •ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﻴﻨﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻭﻳﺠﻬﺾ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺑﻴﺸﻜﺘﺎﺵ
 •ﻛﺮﻳﺮﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ : ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺫﻛﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﺮ
 •ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻫﻨﺪﻭﺭﺍﺱ ﻭﺍﻹﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
 •ﻣﻮﻳﺰ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ
 •ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺤﻄﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ : ﻗﺪﻣﻨﺎ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 •ﻓﻼﺗﻪ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ :ﻧﺠﺤﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻆ ﺣﺮﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ
 •ﺳﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﺮ : ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺒﻨﺎ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ
 •ﻓﻮﺗﻮﻑ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻟﻴﻔﺴﻜﻲ ﺻﻮﻓﻴﺎ ﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻭﺩﻳﻨﻴﺰﻱ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ




*

----------


## لعوتة

**نتمنى الا تؤثر جرعات التدريب الزائدة(صباحا ومساءا) في الحمل الزائد..

هههههههههههههههه حمل ههههههه
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباح العنبر والياسمين 
 ياناس واجب نعزى لازم نخفف عنهم بكا وضط وسكرى  وبتاع كتاب المطالعه الزمان طه القرشى هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بدا الهلالاب خوفهم الواضح من المريخ
وشرعوا في نشر سمومهم
وعلي اعلام المريخ اجهاض خططهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ
 ﻣﻠﺤﻤﺔ ﻟﻼﺟﻴﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ

 * ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻓﻲﻛﻞﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻠﻪ ،ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻭﻋﺸﻨﺎ ﺧﻼﻟﻪﻣﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﻻﺗﻮﺻﻒ ﺍﺫ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻗﺐ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭﺍﻟﺴﻤﺔﺍﻻﺑﺮﺯ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻣﻊ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻰﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔﻟﻤﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔﻭﺍﻻﺧﺮﻱﻭﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﺣﺎﺳﻴﺲﻣﺨﺘﻠﻄﺔ ﺑﻴﻦﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺅﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻠﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑﻭﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔﻭﺍﻟﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥﻧﻐﻤﺾﺍﻋﻴﻴﻨﺎ ﺛﻢ ﻧﻔﺘﺤﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥﻋﻘﺎﺭﺏ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻟﻨﺮﻱﺍﻟﺤﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﺎ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓﺯﻋﻴﻢﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻋﻤﻼﻕﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻥ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐﺫﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﻫﻮﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔﻳﺘﺎﺑﻌﻬﺎﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺑﺎﺳﺮﻩ .
 * ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﺼﻌﺐ ﺗﺼﺪﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﻠﻰﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢﻣﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻗﻴﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔﺻﺎﺭﻣﺴﺄﻟﺔ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻻ  ،ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﻇﻠﺖ ﺍﺷﺒﻪﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺼﺪﻗﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻜﺬﺑﻴﻦﻟﺘﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻧﺤﻤﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﻤﺪﺍﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻃﻴﺒﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻌﻠﻨﺎﺍﺣﺪﺷﻬﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﻟﻨﺤﻜﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﺟﻴﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻭﻧﻘﺺﻟﻬﻢ ﺣﻜﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻠﺤﻤﺔ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻞﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻗﻮﻱ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .
 * ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻌﺔ ﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻭﻻ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱﻳﺆﻛﺪﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﺗﻠﻮ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﺒﻘﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻥﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻻﻃﻮﻝ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻟﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻒﻗﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،ﻓﺎﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ
 ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺍﻧﻪﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻓﻀﻞﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺠﻴﺪﻭﻥﺍﻟﺘﻬﻴﺌﺔﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻴﺔ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎﻭﺿﺢﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﻌﺎﻟﻰﻭﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰﺍﺩﻱ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻭﺭﺑﺎ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻥﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ  ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔﻣﻦ ﻓﺘﺮﺓﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺕ ﻻﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮ .
 * ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻣﺘﺪﻟﻴﺸﻤﻞ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥﺭﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻰﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺮﺍﻻﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡﻭﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻧﺲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮﺍﺭﻭﻱ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻓﻲﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺛﻢ ﺍﺛﺒﺖﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲﺑﺮﺍﻋﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺩﻱ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺸﺎﺭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻊ
 ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻻﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻘﺔﻟﻼﺩﻭﺍﺭﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﺟﺎﺩﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﺭﻏﻢﺿﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖﻭﻗﺼﺮ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺳﺒﻘﺖﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ .
 * ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﺓﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻊﻭﺑﺎﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ  ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰﺧﺎﺿﻮﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻻ ﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻂﺍﻟﻀﻮﺀﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎﺑﺸﻜﻞ
 ﻣﺪﻫﺶ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ ﻟﻮﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻟﺰﺍﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﻤﺎﻗﺪﻣﻪﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕﺍﻟﻤﺬﻫﻠﺔ ﺍﻛﺮﻡﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺑﺪﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺪﻱﻟﻠﺘﻬﺪﻳﻔﺎﺕﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻰﻻﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ﻛﺮﺓﺍﻭ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ،ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻮﻳﻪﺑﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺯﺍﻝ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻜﻮﻙﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻀﻌﻬﺎﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﻣﺨﺎﻭﻑﻣﻦ ﺍﻥﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺛﻐﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻳﻔﻮﻕﻋﻤﺮﻩﻭﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻪ .
 * ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻌﺎﺕﻟﻠﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺯﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺩﻳﺎ ﺑﻬﻤﺎﻭﺍﺟﺒﺎﺗﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰﺑﺒﻨﺎﺀ ﺳﺎﺗﺮﺩﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﻗﻮﻱ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﺑﻨﺎﺀﺳﻠﻴﻢﻟﻠﻬﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺧﺒﺮﺓﺳﻴﺪﺍﻭﻗﺪﺭﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻻﻳﻘﺎﻉ
 ﻭﺗﻨﻮﻳﻊﺍﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺨﻲﻭﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺒﺔﻟﻠﻤﺎﻟﻰ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺴﺤﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﻭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻣﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﻏﺎﻧﺪﻱﻭﺑﻠﻪ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥﺍﻟﻬﻨﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﻧﺖﺣﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻟﻜﺘﺒﺖ ﺯﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔﻭﺯﻭﺍﻳﺎﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺐﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺍﻣﻴﺮﻛﻤﺎﻝ .
* ﺣﺘﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﻭﻓﻲﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﺷﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻲﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺨﻮﻑ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻣﻦﺍﻣﻴﺮﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺅﻛﺪ ﻭﺍﺻﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻓﻲﺭﺃﻳﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺷﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺗﻪﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻩﺍﻻﺻﻠﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﺑﺮﺯﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰﻋﺒﻘﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ .
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﺗﺒﺪﻟﺖﺑﻌﺪﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺧﺮﺟﺖﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﻘﻨﺎﻋﺔﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻣﻔﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊﺑﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻓﻀﻠﻴﺘﻪ ﻟﻴﺴﺖﻣﻘﺘﺼﺮﺓﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻓﻘﻂﻭﺍﻥﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻬﺎ ﺗﺆﻫﻠﻪﻟﻼﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑﻓﻲ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﺑﻴﺔﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻝ ﺻﻐﻴﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻭﻫﻮﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻛﻞﻣﻘﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺯﺟﻲ ﻣﻦﻗﺮﺍﺀﺓ ﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲﻭﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦﻣﺜﺎﻟﻰﻭﺍﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﻭﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﺗﺎﻣﺔﻟﻤﺘﻲﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺰﻻﻗﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺘﻲﻳﺴﺘﺨﻠﺺﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻭﻣﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻘﻮﺓﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐﻣﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻒﻭﺗﻤﻴﺰﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺛﻘﺔﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ .
 * ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺆﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﻨﻲ ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﺖﻓﻠﻦﺍﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻭﺻﻒ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻫﻞﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﻭﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﺗﺎﺑﻊﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞﻟﺤﻈﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺣﺪﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﺎﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺻﺎﻧﻊﺍﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻭﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻭﻃﻮﺍﻝﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖﺍﻟﺘﺴﻌﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺭﺍﻗﻴﺔﻭﺍﻧﻴﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻨﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺫﺏﻭﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻬﻨﻴﺌﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦﻭﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊﺑﻤﻮﺍﺻﻔﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺍﻣﻴﺮﻛﻤﺎﻝ


*

----------

